# Most UNUSUAL Pier I Have EVER Seen ! ! !



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Most UNUSUAL Pier I Have EVER Seen ! ! !

I found the FORT CLINCH FISHING PIER in Fernandina Beach, FL by accident, while surfing the Web . . .

*https://www.google.com/maps/@30.7003808,-81.4287854,133m/data=!3m1!1e3*

It closely parallels a JETTY, all the way out . . . Has anyone here ever fished it ???


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I found a video of someone Flounder fishing on it . . .







And this aerial video . . .


----------



## george76904 (Mar 10, 2013)

Ive seen it and it is indeed strange! But last time I was there (2years ago) it seemed like quite the hotspot. I opted for fishing into the mouth of the river from the bank as opposed to try and squeeze onto a crowded pier. Especially since you could really only fish on one side, because the jetty is about 20 yards from the pier. I didn't see anyone catch anything but I only hung out on the pier for about 5 minutes.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

Even stranger are some of the fisherman on it. I scouted it out on Memorial Day weekend and saw something out there that truly amazed me and is probably that fine line between determination and desperation. At least two fisherman were casting their lines from the pier, over the jetty basically fishing the south side of the jetty (ocean side) and were gambling that if they caught something they could horse it back over the jetty. One of them pointed to a slot in the concrete blocks and said the one fish he caught got jammed between the slot that he was trying to avoid and it cut off. 

Nice big parking lot, very long pier. It closes at sunset.


----------



## ATLfisherman (Nov 12, 2013)

I am so glad that I seen this post. I will be in that area for the next two weeks and will check this pier out in person.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

ATLfisherman said:


> I am so glad that I seen this post. I will be in that area for the next two weeks and will check this pier out in person.


Please post up lots of PICS . . . It's SO unusual ! ! !


----------



## CurtisFlorida (Oct 4, 2014)

Be sure to check out those areas back into the inlet, great spot for trout on lures.


----------



## hawaii50 (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm familiar with that area and I would suggest checking out the George Crady Bridge Fishing Pier State Park 9000 Heckscher Dr Fernandina Beach, FL 32034. Google map it. It's a much better option than that pier... A bit of a drive but worth it..Hope this helps.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Good find Dave . . . I have been to Ft. Clinch many times back in the '80s 
but I don't recall this pier. I wonder how long it has been there.
I just checked and the pier was built in 1982


----------



## fishnchevy (Apr 2, 2011)

That is one long pier! Make sure you have a cart or extra bodies to haul stuff out.... Not much action except for whiting the day I was there, and it was hot!! More action on the river and flats....
That is Georgia across the water.


----------



## jcarpenter (Apr 13, 2011)

I got to fish there May 9th for the 2 hours before sunset. Had never been there and my family was just spending the night on our way to Disney. Tried Gulp shrimp and swimming mullet around the rocks for the first hour with no bites. Got bored and threw the shrimp out on the left side and worked in back fairly quickly and got crushed on about the 5th cast. Switched over to a gotcha and the trout action was crazy with some of the hardest strikes I've ever experienced. Lost/missed a lot more than I landed and they were going air born hitting the plug. This was a Saturday and there were only 2 other groups there fishing using bait. Plan on going back for sure because the wife loved the area.


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

Beautiful. And I think there is a lesson in there somewhere, too. Good call on the switch to the lure.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

ATLfisherman said:


> I am so glad that I seen this post. I will be in that area for the next two weeks and will check this pier out in person.


So, what happened ?


----------

